# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ubiquiti routerstation απλο και pro σε Ελλαδα

## giwrgos88

Επειδη ειδα οτι γινεται πολυ κουβεντα για αυτα τα 2 στο forum εψαξα και βρηκα καταστημα για Ελλαδα

http://e-wifi.gr/First-Page-Slidesho...n-WRT-Kamikaze

http://e-wifi.gr/Router-Boards/Ubiqu...terStation-PRO

Τα εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?ενδιαφερομαι να ασχολιθω με το sport το καλοκαιρακι  ::

----------


## papashark

Routerstation απλό δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεις (φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά stock)

Ακόμα έχε υπόψιν σου, ότι εγώ ξέρω 2 routerstation να έχουν μπει σε λειτουργία στο awmn, και τα δύο πέθαναν με τα ίδια συμπτώματα, μέσα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα....

----------


## Themis Ap

> Ακόμα έχε υπόψιν σου, ότι εγώ ξέρω 2 routerstation να έχουν μπει σε λειτουργία στο awmn, και τα δύο πέθαναν με τα ίδια συμπτώματα, μέσα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα....


Και πάνω που σκεφτόμουν να αποκτήσω κανένα από δαύτα... Τι συνέβη;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ακόμα έχε υπόψιν σου, ότι εγώ ξέρω 2 routerstation να έχουν μπει σε λειτουργία στο awmn, και τα δύο πέθαναν με τα ίδια συμπτώματα, μέσα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα....
> 
> 
> Και πάνω που σκεφτόμουν να αποκτήσω κανένα από δαύτα... Τι συνέβη;


Καλή ερώτηση....

Υπερθέρμανση ?
Κακά κολημένα εξαρτήματα ή κακής ποιότητας ?

Το έχει ακόμα στα χέρια του ο acinonyx

----------


## yorgos

Δυσάρεστα νέα αυτά..... πως και δεν είχε κυκλοφορήσει αυτή η "βρώμα" νωρίτερα? Αυτό το Pro πολύ μου αρέσει και είχα βάλει πρόγραμμα το καλοκαίρι να το έπαιρνα  ::  
(συνεχίζω να το θέλω)

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχουν βάλει λάθος την ψήκτρα στην cpu, χοντρή πατάτα δηλαδή όχι αστεία αλλά θεώρησα ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν  ::  Τι να πω, λέτε να είναι εκεί η αιτία του κακού? Αν είναι μόνο αυτό, διορθώνετε σχετικά εύκολα (πριν μπει σε λειτουργία)

----------


## papashark

> Δυσάρεστα νέα αυτά..... πως και δεν είχε κυκλοφορήσει αυτή η "βρώμα" νωρίτερα? Αυτό το Pro πολύ μου αρέσει και είχα βάλει πρόγραμμα το καλοκαίρι να το έπαιρνα  
> (συνεχίζω να το θέλω)
> 
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχουν βάλει λάθος την ψήκτρα στην cpu, χοντρή πατάτα δηλαδή όχι αστεία αλλά θεώρησα ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν  Τι να πω, λέτε να είναι εκεί η αιτία του κακού? Αν είναι μόνο αυτό, διορθώνετε σχετικά εύκολα (πριν μπει σε λειτουργία)


Πρόβλημα με την ψύκτρα είχε και το δικό μου, και μάλιστα ο Acinonyx που το είδε και το άνοιξε, είδε και δαχτυλιά μέσα και τράβαγε μαλιά του (πως νομίζετε ότι διατηρούνται έτσι μακριά  ::  )

Πολύ φοβάμαι την παροιμία "το φτηνό το κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι" (αν και η παροιμία δεν είχε εφαρμογή στον σκύλο μου)

----------


## yorgos

Κατάλαβα, οπότε αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί, τότε δύο πιθανότητες υπάρχουν. Ή έχει ραγίσει η CPU από την υπερβολική συμπίεση ή έχει αποκολληθεί από την πλακέτα λόγο θερμότητας.

στην δεύτερη περίπτοση έχεις ένα 5% πιθανότητα να την ξανά κολλήσεις πάλι με ιδικό εργαλείο. Ίσως έχει καμιά άκρη ο valis.

Αλλά το σωστό είναι να το πείτε στην Ubi για να γίνει αντικατάσταση πριν του βγουν τα ματάκια και μετά η Ubi λέει ότι εμείς το χαλάσαμε!
Αλήθεια έχετε μιλήσει μαζί τους?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κατάλαβα, οπότε αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί, τότε δύο πιθανότητες υπάρχουν. Ή έχει ραγίσει η CPU από την υπερβολική συμπίεση ή έχει αποκολληθεί από την πλακέτα λόγο θερμότητας.
> 
> στην δεύτερη περίπτοση έχεις ένα 5% πιθανότητα να την ξανά κολλήσεις πάλι με ιδικό εργαλείο. Ίσως έχει καμιά άκρη ο valis.
> 
> Αλλά το σωστό είναι να το πείτε στην Ubi για να γίνει αντικατάσταση πριν του βγουν τα ματάκια και μετά η Ubi λέει ότι εμείς το χαλάσαμε!
> Αλήθεια έχετε μιλήσει μαζί τους?


'Η απλά το πας πίσω στο eshop, και ζητάς αντικατάσταση.

Αν πάνε μπόλικα πίσω, θα το καταλάβει μόνη της η ubi, και στο μεταξύ δεν ξανακάνεις τον beta tester για την ubi  ::

----------


## acoul

έχω πάρει δυο από το e-shop.gr. δεν έχουν βγει ταράτσα και σε πραγματικά λινκ ακόμη αλλά στο lab παίζουν μια χαρά και με φρέσκο openwrt --> 2.6.30-rc6 that is !!

θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τι έχει να πει ο Acinonyx για αυτά <-- πρώτο χέρι  ::

----------


## papashark

> έχω πάρει δυο από το e-shop.gr. δεν έχουν βγει ταράτσα και σε πραγματικά λινκ ακόμη αλλά στο lab παίζουν μια χαρά και με φρέσκο openwrt --> 2.6.30-rc6 that is !!
> 
> θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τι έχει να πει ο Acinonyx για αυτά <-- πρώτο χέρι


Ψάξε λίγο και θα δεις. Και ο Costas43 γκρίνιαξε ότι ζεσταίνετε πάρα πολύ...

----------


## Acinonyx

> *..έχει αποκολληθεί από την πλακέτα λόγο θερμότητας.*
> 
> στην δεύτερη περίπτοση έχεις ένα 5% πιθανότητα να την ξανά κολλήσεις πάλι με ιδικό εργαλείο. Ίσως έχει καμιά άκρη ο valis.
> 
> Αλλά το σωστό είναι να το πείτε στην Ubi για να γίνει αντικατάσταση πριν του βγουν τα ματάκια και μετά η Ubi λέει ότι εμείς το χαλάσαμε!
> Αλήθεια έχετε μιλήσει μαζί τους?


Αυτό έχει συμβεί προφανώς στο RS του papashark. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι φταίει η υπερθέρμανση γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που το έβαλα στο ρεύμα έκανε "νερά". Μάλλον το QC από τους κινέζους είναι για τα μπάζα! Το σύμπτωμα είναι ότι όταν το βάζεις στο ρεύμα μένουν αναμμένα όλα τα LEDs (εκτός από το RF) και δεν ξεκινάει. Του έχω κοτσάρει και σειριακό interface και βλέπω ότι δεν ξεκινάει καν το redboot! Είμαι σχεδόν 100% σίγουρος ότι έχει αποκοληθεί το BGA γιατί όταν ασκώ πίεση στο board σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο κοντά στον επεξεργαστή τότε ξεκινάει (πατάει το/τα ξεκολλημένο/α Ball/s). Στην αρχή αυτό το workaround δούλευε μέχρι που προφανώς ξεκόλλησαν κι άλλα και αυτή τη στιγμή παρόλο που ξεκινάει, κρεμάει σε τυχαίες φάσεις. Το έβαλα στο σακουλάκι του ώστε να πάει βουρ για επιστροφή!

----------


## acoul

τελικά για πόσα κομμάτια μιλάμε ότι έχουν εμφανίσει πρόβλημα; αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο ή όχι;

----------


## Acinonyx

> τελικά για πόσα κομμάτια μιλάμε ότι έχουν εμφανίσει πρόβλημα; αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο ή όχι;


Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχε παρουσιάσει το RS του alasondro από ό,τι ξέρω. Στον alasondro φαίνεται να έχασε επαφή όταν μπήκε η miniPCI. Ήταν αγορασμένα και τα δύο από το ίδιο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα.

----------


## papashark

> τελικά για πόσα κομμάτια μιλάμε ότι έχουν εμφανίσει πρόβλημα; αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο ή όχι;


Aπό όσους κάτοχους έχουν γράψει κάτι στο φόρουμ, ο μόνος ικανοποιημένος είσαι εσύ, και δεν είσαι καθόλου αξιόπιστος...

----------


## acoul

Θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο:



> - μαμά ήρθα δεύτερος !!
> 
> - ο αδερφός σου;
> 
> - προτελευταίος
> 
> - πόσοι τρέχατε;
> 
> - δυο


δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη γιατί δεν το έχω ανεβάσει ακόμη ταράτσα σε πραγματικό λινκ. τα δυο που έχω από e-shop.gr δεν έχουν παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου του ozonet!

----------


## yorgos

> τελικά για πόσα κομμάτια μιλάμε ότι έχουν εμφανίσει πρόβλημα; αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο ή όχι;


Αυτό το πρόβλημα άλεξ, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό και είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να συμβεί σε μία συσκευή. Και οποιαδήποτε γραμμή παραγωγής που σέβεται τον εαυτό της, αυτά τα πράγματα τα τσεκάρει  ::  

Το Q.C. που λέει ο acinonyx, το οποίο έχει φυσικά πολλές διαβαθμίσεις, από το να το βάλουν απλός στην πρίζα έως εξαντλητικά τεστ σε δονητές, φούρνους, Η/Μ θαλάμους και πάει λέγοντας  ::

----------


## yorgos

> δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη γιατί δεν το έχω ανεβάσει ακόμη ταράτσα σε πραγματικό λινκ. τα δυο που έχω από e-shop.gr δεν έχουν παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου του ozonet!



Πρίν το ανεβάσεις, τουλάχιστον άλλαξε την ψήκτρα.... από αγάπη στο λέμε, μην το βλέπεις πεισματικά  ::

----------


## itmy

Και το δικό μου δεν ανάβει πλέον και μάλιστα χωρίς να το έχω ζορίσει καθόλου - μέσα στο σπίτι το δούλευα χωρίς κάρτες για 10 ώρες συνεχόμενα max. Είναι απλά απαράδεκτη η ubiquiti. Mikrotik και πάλι Mikrotik.

----------


## alasondro

Από που το είχες αγοράσει; eshop; Μήπως πέσαμε σε καμμία σκάρτη παρτίδα; 
Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία από το board

Γενικά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι τον σεπτέμβριο. 
Τότε τελειώνει ο διαγωνισμός που κάνει η Ubiquity για το web interface του openwrt.
Οπότε θέλω να ελπίζω οτι τότε θα προσπαθήσουν να βγάλουν κάτι πιο σταθερό 
έτσι ώστε να παρουσιάσουν ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο προιόν...μέχρι στιγμής πάντως μάπα το καρπούζι

----------


## papashark

ubiquitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

 ::  

Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε ένα σουβλακοmeeting έλεγα του Acoul ότι είναι μάπα ποιοτικά, και εκείνος επέμενε ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.

Τελικά ότι και να λέγαμε και οι δύο, η νεκροψία είναι αδιάψευστος κριτής !  ::

----------


## acoul

> ubiquitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
>  
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε ένα σουβλακοmeeting έλεγα του Acoul ότι είναι μάπα ποιοτικά, και εκείνος επέμενε ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.
> 
> Τελικά ότι και να λέγαμε και οι δύο, η νεκροψία είναι αδιάψευστος κριτής !


έχεις βαλθεί να τα θάψεις από την πρώτη ημέρα !! ο γούγλης όμως δεν σε επαληθεύει. μην αλλάζεις αυτά που έχω πει και τα οποία είναι ότι δεν το έχω δουλέψει ακόμη σε πραγματικό λινκ παρά μόνο στο lab.

ποιος κάνει ράδιο αρβύλα θα το δείξει η Ιστορία, οπότε υπομονή ότι γράφεται δεν ξεγράφεται  :: 

αύριο θα είμαι στο hellug lab με ένα RouterStation για torture test !!

----------


## acoul

> Και το δικό μου δεν ανάβει πλέον και μάλιστα χωρίς να το έχω ζορίσει καθόλου - μέσα στο σπίτι το δούλευα χωρίς κάρτες για 10 ώρες συνεχόμενα max. Είναι απλά απαράδεκτη η ubiquiti. Mikrotik και πάλι Mikrotik.


τι τροφοδοσία του είχες; μοιρίζει κάπου καμένο; σε ποιο σημείο; δεν ανάβουν τα led καθόλου; σειριακή δοκίμασες να του βάλεις; από που το αγόρασες; wifi κάρτα του είχες επάνω; 10 ώρες τι ακριβώς χρήση έκανες;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ubiquitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
>  
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε ένα σουβλακοmeeting έλεγα του Acoul ότι είναι μάπα ποιοτικά, και εκείνος επέμενε ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.
> 
> Τελικά ότι και να λέγαμε και οι δύο, η νεκροψία είναι αδιάψευστος κριτής ! 
> ...


Δεν έχω βαλθεί να τα θάψω, αντίθετα αγόρασα ένα, και το έδωσα σε κάποιον που ήξερε περισσότερα από εμένα, ώστε να κάνει κάτι με το web interface, και να δώσουμε στα μέλη μια αξιόπιστη και φθηνή λύση.

Κοινώς έκανα πολύ περισσότερα από εσένα για να προωθήσω το συγκεκριμένο board.

Εσύ το μόνο που έχεις κάνει, είναι να το διαφημίζεις χωρίς να το ξέρεις, μόνο λόγο τις εμπάθειας προς την mikrotik, λόγο των απόψεων σου περί ανοιχτού λογισμικού (λες και η κάθε Mikrotik δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πουλάει το προϊόν της διασφαλίζοντας ότι θα το "κλέψουν" οι απανταχού της γης τσαμπατζήδες)

Τώρα αν έχουν καεί 5-6 board εκτός από τα δικά σου (που δεν έχουν δουλέψει πραγματικά ακόμα), και φταίω εγώ ότι τα θάβω, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις λίγο τα κόμπλεξ που έχεις μαζί μου και με την mikrotik...

grow up acoul....

----------


## yorgos

Πολύ παράξενο το ότι στο Ubi-Forum δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα για σκάρτη παρτίδα, ή το κρύβουν επιμελώς ή το πρόλαβαν στο τσακ. Ίσως γιαυτό το eshop δεν ξανάφερε  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Πολύ παράξενο το ότι στο Ubi-Forum δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα για σκάρτη παρτίδα, ή το κρύβουν επιμελώς ή το πρόλαβαν στο τσακ. Ίσως γιαυτό το eshop δεν ξανάφερε


Ισχύει οτι δεν έχουν γραφτεί παράπονα και σίγουρα δεν κρύβουν κάτι γιατί το thread που άνοιξα όταν κάηκε το δικό μου
δεν το πείραξαν και μάλιστα ήρθαν σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου και έδειξαν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το πρόβλημα μου.
Ισως να ήμασταν τυχεροί και να μας έκατσε σκάρτη παρτίδα και το γεγονός οτι το eshop δεν έχει φέρει άλλα, παρόλο που τα πρώτα έφυγαν σε χρόνο dt, ενισχύει αυτήν την υποψία.

----------


## acoul

λίγα νεότερα σχετικά με τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια:

τα παιδεύουμε με τον acinonyx και κάποιους developers του openwrt.

το βασικό είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει upgrade στο τελευταίο firmware της ubiquiti. Οδηγίες εδώ

ο στόχος να μπει όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται σε production link εδώ στον κόμβο ozonet και να δούμε πως πάει!

----------


## itmy

Το routerstation που μου κάηκε το είχαμε πάρει απο wifi-stock μαζί με άλλα 5-6. Οι υπόλοιποι από όσο γνωρίζω δεν τα έχουν δουλέψει ακόμα οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι δουλεύουν καλά (εγώ περιμένω για ομαδικό RMA  :: ). Όσο για τα συμπτώματα, απλά δεν ανάβει. Mάλλον το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας του κάηκε (αν και δε μυρίζει κάτι) διότι δεν ακούγεται πλέον το χαρακτηριστικό υψίσυχνο σφύριγμα. Πάντως γενικότερα τα κακής ποιότητας ubiquiti hardware δε σταματούν στο routerstation. Έχουμε δεί πολλά powerstation, nanostation και bullet να φέρουν διάφορα κουσούρια - από το να σταματούν να δουλεύουν μετά από λίγο μέχρι να είναι "κουφά" από το πρώτο boot και διάφορα άλλα. Κοινώς αν θέλει κανείς κάτι στοιχειωδώς σταθερό, και όχι κάτι απλά για να πειραματιστεί, μακρυά από ubiquiti (σε σημείο που να προτιμά κανείς ένα ταρατσοpc - με τα γνωστά προβλήματα σταθερότητας - απέναντι στα ubiquiti). Τα προιόντα της θυμίζουν τις παλιές σκοτεινές εποχές του wireless όπου τα προιόντα που έβρισκες στην αγορά δεν ήξερες αν θα παίξουν για πάνω από μερικές μέρες χωρίς να βγάλουν πρόβλημα. Τελικά αυτός ο Lu Chang (ή όπως γράφεται) που υπογράφει το quality check στα προιόντα της ubiquiti μου φαίνεται ότι μας δουλεέυει  ::  . Κρίμα πάντως γιατί έμοιαζε για αξιόπιστη εταιρία με ανταγωνιστικά προιόντα σε πολύ καλές τιμές.

----------


## acoul

είναι αλήθεια ότι ζεσταίνονται πολύ. δεν έχω δει το RB433AH αν ζεσταίνεται το ίδιο. υπάρχει τρόπος για overclock/underclock ...

μερικές φωτογραφίες από άλλους τρελούς του εξωτερικού ...

----------


## ON AIR

> Το routerstation που μου κάηκε το είχαμε πάρει απο wifi-stock μαζί με άλλα 5-6. Οι υπόλοιποι από όσο γνωρίζω δεν τα έχουν δουλέψει ακόμα οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι δουλεύουν καλά (εγώ περιμένω για ομαδικό RMA ). Όσο για τα συμπτώματα, απλά δεν ανάβει. Mάλλον το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας του κάηκε (αν και δε μυρίζει κάτι) διότι δεν ακούγεται πλέον το χαρακτηριστικό υψίσυχνο σφύριγμα. Πάντως γενικότερα τα κακής ποιότητας ubiquiti hardware δε σταματούν στο routerstation. Έχουμε δεί πολλά powerstation, nanostation και bullet να φέρουν διάφορα κουσούρια - από το να σταματούν να δουλεύουν μετά από λίγο μέχρι να είναι "κουφά" από το πρώτο boot και διάφορα άλλα. Κοινώς αν θέλει κανείς κάτι στοιχειωδώς σταθερό, και όχι κάτι απλά για να πειραματιστεί, μακρυά από ubiquiti (σε σημείο που να προτιμά κανείς ένα ταρατσοpc - με τα γνωστά προβλήματα σταθερότητας - απέναντι στα ubiquiti). Τα προιόντα της θυμίζουν τις παλιές σκοτεινές εποχές του wireless όπου τα προιόντα που έβρισκες στην αγορά δεν ήξερες αν θα παίξουν για πάνω από μερικές μέρες χωρίς να βγάλουν πρόβλημα. Τελικά αυτός ο Lu Chang (ή όπως γράφεται) που υπογράφει το quality check στα προιόντα της ubiquiti μου φαίνεται ότι μας δουλεέυει  . Κρίμα πάντως γιατί έμοιαζε για αξιόπιστη εταιρία με ανταγωνιστικά προιόντα σε πολύ καλές τιμές.


Ναι κάψατε το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης τάσης γιατί δεν βάλατε το σωστό τροφοδοτικό.
Το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης ή θα διακόψει την τροφοδοσία ή θα γίνει αγωγός με αποτέλεσμα να τα κάψει όλα πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## mojiro

Έχει μία βάση αυτό που λες, ωστόσο από τη στιγμή που δίνουν στο κύκλωμα τάση ίση με την προτεινόμενη το σφάλμα δεν είναι δικό τους.

----------


## ON AIR

> Έχει μία βάση αυτό που λες, ωστόσο από τη στιγμή που δίνουν στο κύκλωμα τάση ίση με την προτεινόμενη το σφάλμα δεν είναι δικό τους.


Στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα έχω ιδία γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και λύση
Γι’ αυτό να μην τα τροφοδοτήσει κανείς ακόμα << όσοι δεν το έκαναν φυσικά >>
Ακόμα οι παθόντες να αναφέρουν τι τροφοδοτικά συνέδεσαν πόση τάση είχαν σε VOLT και πόσα Α και από πού τα προμηθεύτηκαν για αυτόν τον σκοπό, προκειμένου να τους αποζημιώσουν οι ευθύνοντες. 
Οι ευθύνες είναι μεγάλες και δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορούμε μία μεγάλη εταιρεία στον χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών, λόγω των δικών μας ευθυνών και παραλήψεων.

Το πόρισμα της εξεταστικής θα βγει στις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας.  ::

----------


## itmy

Το τροφοδοτούσα με το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό πάντα και είναι το φτηνό switching 12V 1A από aerial (ακριβώς το ίδιο με το οποίο τροφοδοτώ το rb433 το οποίο φυσικά συνεχίζει και λειτουργεί). Η ubiquiti σε άλλες συσκευές της δίνει στη συσκευασία και τροφοδοτικό (powerstation, nanostation) , παρόλα αυτά ούτε εκείνες είναι χωρίς προβλήματα.
Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται απαράδεκτο να έχουυμε δει χαλασμένα routerstation τη στιγμή που έχουμε αγοράσει έναν μικρό αριθμό (και δεν έχουν λειτουργήσει πάνω από μερικούς μήνες) ενώ την ίδια στιγμή για τα εκατοντάδες routerboard που λειτουργούν εδώ και χρόνια ακόμα και κάτω από τις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες (και να τροφοδοτούνται με κάθε λογής τροφοδοτικό) να μην έχει ακουστεί το παραμικρό παράπονο.

----------


## ON AIR

> Το τροφοδοτούσα με το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό πάντα και είναι το φτηνό switching 12V 1A από aerial (ακριβώς το ίδιο με το οποίο τροφοδοτώ το rb433 το οποίο φυσικά συνεχίζει και λειτουργεί). Η ubiquiti σε άλλες συσκευές της δίνει στη συσκευασία και τροφοδοτικό (powerstation, nanostation) , παρόλα αυτά ούτε εκείνες είναι χωρίς προβλήματα.
> Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται απαράδεκτο να έχουυμε δει χαλασμένα routerstation τη στιγμή που έχουμε αγοράσει έναν μικρό αριθμό (και δεν έχουν λειτουργήσει πάνω από μερικούς μήνες) ενώ την ίδια στιγμή για τα εκατοντάδες routerboard που λειτουργούν εδώ και χρόνια ακόμα και κάτω από τις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες (και να τροφοδοτούνται με κάθε λογής τροφοδοτικό) να μην έχει ακουστεί το παραμικρό παράπονο.


Μέτρα το τροφοδοτικό με ένα όργανο να δεις πόση τάση βγάζει και αν συμφωνεί με αυτό που αναγράφεται επάνω.
Δεν είναι ίδια η σταθεροποίηση στο 433 και στο ubi, η σταθεροποίηση του ubi αντέχει λιγότερο λόγω εξοικονόμησης χώρου έχει μπει μικρότερος σταθεροποιητής, επομένως θέλει και το κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό 
Ακόμα πες τι στοιχεία γράφει επάνω ο σταθεροποιητής στο ubi και τι γράφει στο 433

----------


## grigoris

κατι ηξερα που το ποσταρα εδω.. viewtopic.php?p=553888#p553888
ημουν ετοιμος να παρω κανενα τεσσαρι  ::   ::

----------


## ON AIR

> κατι ηξερα που το ποσταρα εδω.. viewtopic.php?p=553888#p553888
> ημουν ετοιμος να παρω κανενα τεσσαρι


Το έβαλες πείσμα να την κάνεις στο eshop εσύ.  ::   ::  
Δεν φταίει το eshop , η μπρίζα φταίει.  ::

----------


## papashark

Tελικά τα routerstation καίγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.

Μίλησα χθες με φίλο που είχε πάρει ένα ζευγάρι για ένα λινκ, και έχουν καεί και τα 2, μετά από βίας μια βδομάδα χρήση...

Οχι δεν τα είχε πάρει από το eshop, τα είχε πάρει από εξωτερικό, από μεγάλο site.

Το προιόν είναι φόλα τελεία και παύλα.

Τώρα αν ο acoul θέλει να τα υπερασπίζετε επειδή φοράνε openwrt από την μαμά τους, και ο On Air γιατί θέλει να τα πουλήσει μόλις φέρει το παραμάγαζο του, δεν είναι σοβαρά επιχειρήματα....

Εχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω βλακείες και αίολα επιχειρήματα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους...

----------


## yorgos

> Το προιόν είναι φόλα τελεία και παύλα.



 ::   ::  Δυστυχώς τα γεγονότα μέχρι στιγμής αυτό δείχνουν, κρίμα και φαινόταν καλή λύση  ::   ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Tελικά τα routerstation καίγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.
> 
> Μίλησα χθες με φίλο που είχε πάρει ένα ζευγάρι για ένα λινκ, και έχουν καεί και τα 2, μετά από βίας μια βδομάδα χρήση...
> 
> Οχι δεν τα είχε πάρει από το eshop, τα είχε πάρει από εξωτερικό, από μεγάλο site.
> 
> Το προιόν είναι φόλα τελεία και παύλα.
> 
> Τώρα αν ο acoul θέλει να τα υπερασπίζετε επειδή φοράνε openwrt από την μαμά τους, και ο On Air γιατί θέλει να τα πουλήσει μόλις φέρει το παραμάγαζο του, δεν είναι σοβαρά επιχειρήματα....
> ...


Το ότι έκαψες το δικό σου από πλήρη άγνοια και μερικοί άλλοι που άκουσαν άλλους, δεν σημαίνει ότι τα ubi έχουν πρόβλημα, όταν τα πάρει ένας τεχνικός στα χέρια του θα δουλέψουν άψογα.
Και για το αποδείξω αυτό θα βάλουμε από εδώ στο iraklio city ένα να παίζει συνέχεια έτσι για να λυθεί η απορία.

----------


## alasondro

> Το ότι έκαψες το δικό σου από πλήρη άγνοια και μερικοί άλλοι που άκουσαν άλλους...


Δεν είμαστε ηλίθιοι ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε...απο εμένα έχουν περάσει άπειρα τέτοιου είδους μηχανάκια...γιατί μου κάηκε μόνο αυτό; δυστυχώς είχαν πρόβλημα...

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> Το ότι έκαψες το δικό σου από πλήρη άγνοια και μερικοί άλλοι που άκουσαν άλλους...
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαστε ηλίθιοι ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε...απο εμένα έχουν περάσει άπειρα τέτοιου είδους μηχανάκια...γιατί μου κάηκε μόνο αυτό; δυστυχώς είχαν πρόβλημα...


Εντάξει άσε να το κοιτάξω κάτι υποψιάζομαι ότι συμβαίνει κάποια ιδιορρυθμία που την έχω συναντήσει και πιο παλιά σε άλλα συστήματα, στις αρχές της άλλης εβδομάδας θα ξέρω, απλά μην βάλετε άλλα στην πρίζα, περιμένετε.
Σίγουρα θα δώσω την λύση.

Έν το μεταξύ να ενημερώσω ότι το RΒ/433 xxx θέλει POE 12-28V DC
To Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
Τι σημαίνει αυτό ?
Απλό είναι ότι το Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει κανονικό τροφοδοτικό σύστημα με τις ανάλογες προστασίες στην έξοδο της τάσεως.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Tελικά τα routerstation καίγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.
> 
> Μίλησα χθες με φίλο που είχε πάρει ένα ζευγάρι για ένα λινκ, και έχουν καεί και τα 2, μετά από βίας μια βδομάδα χρήση...
> 
> Οχι δεν τα είχε πάρει από το eshop, τα είχε πάρει από εξωτερικό, από μεγάλο site.
> 
> Το προιόν είναι φόλα τελεία και παύλα.
> ...


Λες να είμαι τόσο βλάκας ?

Λες τελικά όταν βάζεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που λέει 12V σε μια συσκευή που παίζει 12-24, να την καίει ? Τι πτυχίο χρειάζετε τελικά για να δουλέψει κανείς με routerstation ?

Γιατί δεν έχει disclaimer ότι για να παίξει κανείς μαζί του θέλει πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου Β' ?  ::  

Το φοβερότερο όλο είναι ότι δεν το έκαψα εγώ. Το έκαψε ένας με πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο από εμένα και από εσένα μαζί.

Ο δε φίλος που έκαψε τα άλλο 2, είναι πολλά χρόνια ηλεκτρονικός με μεγάλη πείρα.

Λες όλοι εμείς που τα κάψαμε είμαστε βλάκες αλλά εσύ είσαι ο μόνος που ξέρει τι του γίνεται ?




> Έν το μεταξύ να ενημερώσω ότι το RΒ/433 xxx θέλει POE 12-28V DC
> To Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ?
> Απλό είναι ότι το Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει κανονικό τροφοδοτικό σύστημα με τις ανάλογες προστασίες στην έξοδο της τάσεως.


Tι σημαίνει "κανονικό τροφοδοτικό σύστημα" ?

Δηλαδή τα routerboard παίζουν και χωρίς κανονικό σύστημα ? Ουαου, γαμώ τα μηχανάκια είναι  ::  

Ελπίζω να έχεις παραγγείλει πολλά routerstation και να τα βάλεις εκεί που ξέρεις. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, για να καταλάβεις ότι το εμπόριο έχει και ρίσκα. Αν και από την άλλη έχει τόσα κορόιδα το awmn που θα βρεις να τα δώσεις...

----------


## mojiro

> Έν το μεταξύ να ενημερώσω ότι το RΒ/433 xxx θέλει POE 12-28V DC
> To Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ?


... σημαίνει ότι το ένα δέχεται 12 με 28 volt dc, ενώ το άλλο 12 με 24 volt dc,
δηλαδή 4 volt διαφορά στη προδιαγραφή τους.

Κάτι που συμβαίνει πολύ εύκολα όταν έχουν κατασκευαστεί από διαφορετικές εταιρίες.

By the way, όταν λες ότι έχεις 32 χρόνια πείρα, πάνω σε τι την έχεις;

----------


## ON AIR

Άκου φιλαράκο, μην προσπαθείς να χαλάσεις την ενότητα.
Όλοι ξέρουν ότι δεν σε συμφέρει να δουλεύουν τα ubi.
Τα ubi θα λειτουργήσουν όλα κανονικότατα όταν πάρω τα δικά μου στα χέρια μου.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> Έν το μεταξύ να ενημερώσω ότι το RΒ/433 xxx θέλει POE 12-28V DC
> To Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ?
> 
> 
> ... σημαίνει ότι το ένα δέχεται 12 με 28 volt dc, ενώ το άλλο 12 με 24 volt dc,
> δηλαδή 4 volt διαφορά στη προδιαγραφή τους.
> ...


Μάθε να διαβάζεις.

----------


## mojiro

[quote=ON AIR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ON AIR":z8rmeked
> 
> Έν το μεταξύ να ενημερώσω ότι το RΒ/433 xxx θέλει POE 12-28V DC
> To Ubiquity RouterStation θέλει Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ?
> 
> 
> ... σημαίνει ότι το ένα δέχεται 12 με 28 volt dc, ενώ το άλλο 12 με 24 volt dc,
> δηλαδή 4 volt διαφορά στη προδιαγραφή τους.
> ...


Μάθε να διαβάζεις.[/quote:z8rmeked]

δηλαδή τι το ιδιαίτερο θες να διαβάσω;

----------


## acoul

> Tελικά τα routerstation καίγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.


περίεργο τα δικά μου ακόμα να καούν και τα δουλεύω συνέχεια ... είναι γεγονός ότι ζεσταίνονται παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει και για αυτό θέλω να τα κάνω underclock σε 400MHz μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ξαναλέω ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο ζεσταίνεται το RB433AH που έχει το ίδιο CPU στα 680MHz



> Μίλησα χθες με φίλο που είχε πάρει ένα ζευγάρι για ένα λινκ, και έχουν καεί και τα 2, μετά από βίας μια βδομάδα χρήση...


τα δούλευε σε κανονικό λινκ; πως κάηκαν; κάηκαν και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα;

ψυχραιμία, ας πέσουν οι τόνοι, δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε κάτι ... ας εστιάσουμε στο τεχνικό κομμάτι με στοιχεία και όχι φλέημ μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη. είναι γεγονός πως η αγορά διψάει να βγει από τα όποια μονοπώλια και σε hardware και σε software.

εύκολα ξεχνάμε τι τραβήξαμε με τα RB532, RB112, RB153, RB333 κλπ. πάντως ένα bullet που έχω βάλει σε μια φίλη "στην ταράτσα" δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και μήνες 24x7, με το που "της το έβαλα" με ξέχασε και δεν με ξαναενόχλησε !!

----------


## mojiro

Τροφοδοτώ με το ίδιο psu+poe ένα rb433ah και ένα bullet2.4, από τον Φλεβάρη και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα/κόλλημα με κανένα από τα δύο.

Η τάση που φτάνει στο RB είναι 21,5volt και λογικά λίγο, λιγότερη στο bullet.

----------


## acoul

στο Redboot υπάρχει η εντολή 'freq' που δείχνει σε τι συχνότητα λειτουργούν τα διάφορα συστήματα του board.


```
RedBoot> freq
                        CPU ID          00AA

[DDR Registers]
             AR7100_DDR_CONFIG    0xEC3068CE
            AR7100_DDR_CONFIG2    0x827156A2
               AR7100_DDR_MODE    0x00000061
           AR7100_DDR_EXT_MODE    0x00000000
            AR7100_DDR_REFRESH    0x0000461B
 AR7100_DDR_RD_DATA_THIS_CYCLE    0x0000FFFF
      AR7100_DDR_TAP_CONTROL_0    0x00000007
      AR7100_DDR_TAP_CONTROL_1    0x00000007
      AR7100_DDR_TAP_CONTROL_2    0x00000007
      AR7100_DDR_TAP_CONTROL_3    0x00000007

[PLL Control Registers]
             AR7100_PLL_CONFIG    0xC0140180
         AR7100_CONFIG_SEC_PLL    0x400050C0
  AR7100_CONFIG_ETH_INT0_CLOCK    0x00001099
  AR7100_CONFIG_ETH_INT1_CLOCK    0x01111000
   AR7100_CONFIG_ETH_EXT_CLOCK    0x00001313
       AR7100_CONFIG_PCI_CLOCK    0x000000EE

[Clock Frequencies]
         Primary PLL Frequency     340000000 Hz
           CPU Clock Frequency     680000000 Hz
       AHB Bus Clock Frequency     170000000 Hz
      DDR Core Clock Frequency     340000000 Hz
       Secondary PLL Frequency    1000000000 Hz
       PCI Bus Clock Frequency      33333333 Hz
RedBoot>
```

επίσης υπάρχει η εντολή 'ar7100_reg_wr' = Write AR7100 register


```
ar7100_reg_wr <hex_addr> <val>
```

βέβαια αν το μπρικάρουμε χάσαμε, γιατί ναι μεν έχει jtag αλλά το λογισμικό για να γράψεις στο SPI flash chip στοιχίζει $2k !!

ένα σχετικό howto για τους ριψοκίνδυνους εδώ

αν κάποιος θέλει να πειραματιστεί με latest & bleeding edge openwrt images μπορεί να βρει μερικά εδώ και οδηγίες howto εδώ

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Tελικά τα routerstation καίγονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.
> 
> 
> περίεργο τα δικά μου ακόμα να καούν και τα δουλεύω συνέχεια ... είναι γεγονός ότι ζεσταίνονται παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει και για αυτό θέλω να τα κάνω underclock σε 400MHz μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ξαναλέω ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο ζεσταίνεται το RB433AH που έχει το ίδιο CPU στα 680MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι άλλες βλακείες θα διαβάσω θεέ μου....

Μετά την κανονική τροφοδοσία, θα εφεύρουμε και το ''κανονικό λινκ"....

Λυπάμαι, αλλά σε ηλίθιες ερωτήσεις δεν μπορώ να δώσω απάντηση που δεν θα είναι το ίδιο ηλίθια με την ερώτηση, οπότε το αφήνω...

Τα Routerboard 532 δεν είχαν ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα Αλέξανδρε, είναι ίσως το καλύτερο μηχάνημα που έβγαλε ποτέ η Μikrotik, από όσα έχω στήσει επαγγελματικά, ακόμα εκεί είναι. Δεν χαλάνε τα άτιμα να βγάλουμε κανα φράγκο από την αντικατάσταση...

Η δε σειρά 1χχ, δεν είχε ποτέ προβλήματα ως board, αλλά είχε προβλήματα στην χρήση εντός του awmn λόγο μικρών επεξεργαστών (χτυπάγανε κόκκινα με το BGP και τα 40αρια Mb). Σαν boards έπαιζαν μια χαρά, και από αυτά έχω αρκετά κομμάτια που έχω εγκαταστήσει, και παίζουν καλά.

Τα routerstation όμως απλά δεν παίζουν, καίγονται.

Ως επαγγελματίας, με νοιάζει αυτό που εγκαθιστώ στον πελάτη, να είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα παίζει απροβλημάτιστα, γιατί θέλω ο πελάτης να είναι χαρούμενος, γιατί ο ένας χαρούμενος πελάτης, θα φέρει τον επόμενο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν έχω πουλήσει σε πελάτη ακόμα bullet, γιατί άμα δεν δω σε αυτά που έχω βάλει να παίζουν για δοκιμή τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες μαζί με το καλοκαίρι, δεν το εμπιστεύομαι.

Εσύ ως χομπίστας, που τα λεφτά των άλλων μελών του awmn πρέπει να σε νοίαζουν περισσότερο από ότι εμένα των πελατών μου, πως επιμένεις σε ένα προϊόν που εκτός από εσένα όσοι έχουν γράψει εδώ μέσα το έχουν θάψει ή τους έχει χαλάσει ?

Πότε το κόλημα που έχεις με το OpenWrt θα σε αφήσει να δεις τα πράγματα με βάση την λογική και όχι την εμπάθεια στο λειτουργικό ?

Και για να μην μου βγαίνει ο λαθρέμπορας του awmn, ο φίλος μου ο Σταύρος πουλάει προϊόντα της ubi κανονικά (έχουν πάρει αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα bullets), routerstation (ευτυχώς) δεν πρόλαβε να φέρει, αν και θα έφερνε αν έπαιζαν καλά, όπως φέρνει και alix. Σε αντίθεση ο ON AIR θέλει να πουλήσει routerstation που έχει ήδη αγοράσει, και έχει συμφέρον να προωθήσει τα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα, ακόμα και αν είναι προβληματικά. 

Στο παρελθόν έχει πάρει πολύμηνο ΒΑΝ για την τακτική προώθησης προϊόντων μέσα από το φόρουμ, ενώ το ΣΚ στον σύλλογο θα συζητηθεί το θέμα των αγγελειών, που η δική του συμπεριφορά έφερε προηγούμενη ΓΣ στην αγανάκτηση να κλειδωθουν. Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα, αν η προώθηση ελαττωματικών προϊόντων από λαθρέμπορα θα τους κάνει να αλλάξουν γνώμη....

Μακάρι οι νέες παρτίδες της ubi να έχουν ανεβάσει την ποιότητα της συσκευής και να έχουν λύσει τα προβλήματα που έχει. Εγώ πάντως δεν πρόκειτε να κάνω και πάλι το πειραματόζωο για να διαπιστώσω αν λύσανε τα προβλήματα τους. Εσύ Αλέξανδρε αν θες να είσαι εντάξη με τον κόσμο, θα πρέπει να τους συμβουλεύεις με βάση την ιστορία του συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος, ενώ ο ON AIR θα πρέπει να δει και πάλι την πόρτα εξόδου, γιατί με γελοία επιχειρήματα προσπαθεί να προωθήσει τα προϊόντα του....

----------


## costas43gr

Το δικό μου το δοκιμάζω συνεχώς με τροφοδοτικό pack με μετασχηματιστή και όχι με τα pack του εμπορίου που είναι switching.
Καμιά σχέση το ένα με το άλλο σαν ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα τροφοδοσίας και ίσως αυτό να εννοεί ο onair...
Όσο για την ζεστή δεν ψήνεται μόνο το chip αλλά και όλη η πλακέτα στο σημείο του τροφοδοτικού που έχει onboard. Πιθανόν να έχει πολύ μικρής ισχύος εξαρτήματα και να ζορίζονται, λόγο σχεδιασμού και κόστους φυσικά...

Δοκίμασα επίσης να ξεβιδώσω την μαμισια, βλακεία, ψήκτρα που έχει επάνω και να τοποθετήσω μια απλή και καλή λύση, από την Thermaltake BGA 1 Heatsink-AI που κολλάει ''γάντι'' στο chip της Atheros...ίδωμεν...( http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info ... k+Al&ovid= )

----------


## yorgos

> *Μακάρι οι νέες παρτίδες της ubi να έχουν ανεβάσει την ποιότητα της συσκευής και να έχουν λύσει τα προβλήματα που έχει.* Εγώ πάντως δεν πρόκειτε να κάνω και πάλι το πειραματόζωο για να διαπιστώσω αν λύσανε τα προβλήματα τους.


Για να γίνει αυτό, πρέπει η ίδια Ubi να πάρει θέσει για το πρόβλημα, κι αν όντος υπάρχει πρόβλημα (που κατά την γνώμη μου υπάρχει) να ανακαλέσει τα παλιά RS και να ανακοινώσει από ποια "σειρά" και μετά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Για να γίνει αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να στείλετε και μερικά mail στην Ubi και να μας πείτε τι σας απάντησαν!




> ο φίλος μου ο Σταύρος πουλάει προϊόντα της ubi κανονικά (έχουν πάρει αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα bullets), routerstation (ευτυχώς) δεν πρόλαβε να φέρει, αν και θα έφερνε αν έπαιζαν καλά, όπως φέρνει και alix.


Μακάρι να μπεί και ο smarag στο παιγνίδι, το παιδί έχει και "κούτελο", για το eshop δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 

Τώρα το να ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στην τροφοδοσία, το βρίσκω βιαστικό έως ανόητο.  ::  

@costas43
Προσωπικά δεν μου πολύ αρέσουν οι αυτοκόλλητες ψύκτρες, και ειδικά οι μικρές  ::  

Η πατέντα που είχα κατά νου εξαρχής, είναι η ψήκτρα να βαστιέται από πίρο με φόρτιση ελατηρίου. Όπως στις κάρτες γραφικών  ::   Ας πούμε κάπως έτσι, αν κι εγώ το παξιμάδι θα το έβαζα από πίσω  ::  
Το καλό είναι ότι δεν αφήνει σημάδια και βγαίνει και εύκολα. Άσε που αποδίδει *πολύ* καλύτερα έτσι  ::  

Αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να άκουγα από κάποιο υπεύθυνο άτομο για τι θερμοκρασίες μιλάμε, έχει κάνει κανείς καμιά αξιόπιστη μέτρηση? Αλήθεια το RB433AH τι θερμοκρασίες ανεβάζει, μπορεί να το τσεκάρει κάποιος?
Σύμφωνα με την Ubi αυτά τα δύο βασίζονται στο ίδιο reference της atheros  ::

----------


## mojiro

ON AIR, θα μας πεις πια είναι η ειδοποιός διαφορά που εντόπισες στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της τροφοδοσίας των δύο συσκευών ώστε να σε κάνει να συμπεράνεις ότι δεν διαφέρουν μόνο στα 4 volt dc ή τέλος πάντων τι παραπάνω θα έπρεπε να διαβάσω;

----------


## mojiro

> Αλήθεια το RB433AH τι θερμοκρασίες ανεβάζει, μπορεί να το τσεκάρει κάποιος?


Βαθμούς C* δε μπορώ να σας πω, ωστόσο το αγγίζεις σχετικά εύκολα, ίσως είναι γύρω στους 50 C*

----------


## costas43gr

yorgos η ταινία που έχει είναι της 3M δεν θυμάμαι λινκ να σου δώσω τώρα, είχα διαβάσει χαρακτηριστικά απαγωγής - μεταφοράς θερμότητας. Το ότι αποδίδει το ξέρω, αλλά είπαμε να μην το κάνουμε ''γαϊδούρι'' από το φόρτωμα, αλλιώς είναι σχεδιασμένο...άσχετα αν έχει πρόβλημα.

Η μόνη μέτρηση είναι να γίνει με θερμόμετρο laser στις ίδιες συνθήκες και στα δυο, αλλά δεν μου περισσεύει...  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Αλήθεια το RB433AH τι θερμοκρασίες ανεβάζει, μπορεί να το τσεκάρει κάποιος?
> 
> 
> Βαθμούς C* δε μπορώ να σας πω, ωστόσο το αγγίζεις σχετικά εύκολα, ίσως είναι γύρω στους 50 C*


μπα, αν το αγγίζεις εύκολα είναι κοντά στα 40. Από 50 και πάνω πονάει  :: 




> yorgos η ταινία που έχει είναι της 3M δεν θυμάμαι λινκ να σου δώσω τώρα, είχα διαβάσει χαρακτηριστικά απαγωγής - μεταφοράς θερμότητας. Το ότι αποδίδει το ξέρω, αλλά είπαμε να μην το κάνουμε ''γαϊδούρι'' από το φόρτωμα, αλλιώς είναι σχεδιασμένο...άσχετα αν έχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Η μόνη μέτρηση είναι να γίνει με θερμόμετρο laser στις ίδιες συνθήκες και στα δυο, αλλά δεν μου περισσεύει...


επιμένω τα αυτοκόλλητα δεν μου αρέσουν  ::  
και ναι το laser είναι το καλύτερο αλλά και με μπρόμπε καλού πολυμέτρου γίνετε δουλίτσα! έχω τέτοιο αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο αυτό το μήνα  ::

----------


## racer

κατ αρχήν σας παρακαλώ όλους να χαμηλώσετε τους τόνους και το υφάκι γιατί είμαι κοντά στο να κλειδώσω το thread

Deyteron, for your info, "Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC" δεν simenie ότι θέλει "κανονικό τροφοδοτικό σύστημα με τις ανάλογες προστασίες στην έξοδο της τάσεως." Εάν ήθελε προστασίες στην έξοδο τις τάσεως θα έλεγε "regulated power supply."

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> κατ αρχήν σας παρακαλώ όλους να χαμηλώσετε τους τόνους και το υφάκι γιατί είμαι κοντά στο να κλειδώσω το thread
> 
> Deyteron, for your info, "Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC" δεν simenie ότι θέλει "κανονικό τροφοδοτικό σύστημα με τις ανάλογες προστασίες στην έξοδο της τάσεως." Εάν ήθελε προστασίες στην έξοδο τις τάσεως θα έλεγε "regulated power supply."
> 
> 
> οταν καποιος που εχει φαει μπαν πολλες φορες για αγορες - πωλησεις καθεται και ποσταρει με σκοπο να κανει διαφημισει τη πραματια του , τοτε εσυ και ο καθε μοντ κοιτατε αντι να τον πεταξετε εξω λετε να κλειδωσετε το τοπικ ....


Κοίτα καλύτερα το thread, έχω ήδη επέμβει μια φορα και έπεται συνεχεια. Αν δεν σε κάλυψα πάμε σε pm please.

----------


## The Undertaker

ΚΟΙΤΑΧΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ......
δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να σας το ξανακλειδώσω (μόνιμα)..
επίσης όπως διαπιστώσατε κάποια ποστ πήραν την άγουσα..προσάναμα στην ψησταριά του acoul για το σουβλακοmeeting του..

----------


## grigoris

οπως εχουν πεσει οι τιμες παντως στους τετραπλους μια καλη λυση ειναι πλεον και το alix.1d με τετραπλο.
5 interfaces, 256 RAM, 500 ΜΗz cpu, 4usb, vga βγαινει 155 ευρω
βεβαια και το RB600A επεσε στα 170..

----------


## papashark

> οπως εχουν πεσει οι τιμες παντως στους τετραπλους μια καλη λυση ειναι πλεον και το alix.1d με τετραπλο.
> 5 interfaces, 256 RAM, 500 ΜΗz cpu, 4usb, vga βγαινει 155 ευρω
> βεβαια και το RB600A επεσε στα 170..


Δεν νομίζω ότι το 600αρι είναι και τόσο συμφέρουσα αγορά (και έχω πάρει μπόλικα τον τελευταίο καιρό). Το ζήτημα δεν είναι μονάχα πόσες κάρτες βάζεις επάνω, αλλά και πόσες αντέχει !

Ετσι δεν νομίζω ότι και το alix μπορεί να σηκώσει 5 λινκ με σοβαρό τραφικ, αν και στην πραγματικότητα, οι μισοί και πλέον κόμβοι στο awmn, σπάνια βλέπουν τόση κίνηση ώστε να μην αντέχουν τα μικρά routerάκια

Αν μπορείς να βάλεις 220 και ένα μικρό ταρατσοPC (με κανα μικρό Intelάκι), είναι πάντα καλύτερη λύση από πλευράς απόδοσης, αλλά όχι από αξιοπιστίας και οικονομίας.

----------


## grigoris

το 600αρι αντεχεi 4 links με nstreme. με το traffic shapping δεν την πολυπαλευει.
Φανταζομαι πως καπως αντιστοιχες επιδοσεις 8α εχει και ο geode του alix και με τη βοηθεια της μεγαλυτερης ram.

Προσωπικα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο θεμα η "ελαφρως" μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση ενος Ρ3 (ισως οχι και τοσο ελαφρως) οσο η αξιοπιστια. Δυο καλοκαιρια χωρις να εχω ανεβει ταρατσα ακομη ειναι μεγαλο πραμα!  ::  

Τωρα που το κοιταζω εχουν διαφορες στα specs.. alix 0-50C και RB -20-65C
Δεν ξερουμε ομως κατα ποσο ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα αυτες..

----------


## acoul

έστειλα σήμερα μια επιστολή στην Ubiquiti σχετικά με το θέμα της υψηλής θερμοκρασίας του board και του power supply γενικότερα. για να δούμε τι και αν θα απαντήσουν.

----------


## itmy

Επιτέλους ξανάδούλεψε το routerstation! Ύστερα από προσεκτική παρατήρηση του board είδα ότι έιχε σπάσει η κόλληση στο ένα ποδαράκι από το D2 (στην πλευρά του τροφοδοτικού) και ήταν στον αέρα! Αν κρίνω από το άλλο ποδαράκι μάλλον έτυχε σε ψυχρή κόλληση (η κόλληση είναι εντελώς θαμπή και όχι λεία - πολύ χειρότερη απο τις κολλήσεις των άλλων στοιχείων). Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η δική μου κόλληση (αριστερά) και η θαμπή κόλληση (δεξιά).[attachment=0:2fyuzp54]d2.jpg[/attachment:2fyuzp54]

----------


## costas43gr

Αλλαγή και πρόσθεση ψηκτρών στο board...

Επίσης παρατήρησα σε δοκιμές, πως το τροφοδοτικό που έχει onboard για το poe ζεσταίνετε περισσότερο όσο αυξάνουμε τις κάρτες στις minipci υποδοχές. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε όλη την πλακέτα από θέμα ανόδου θερμοκρασίας. Φυσικά και οι CM9 & CM6 που δοκίμασα σηκώνουν θερμοκρασία από μόνες τους αρκετά...

----------


## acoul

> έστειλα σήμερα μια επιστολή στην Ubiquiti σχετικά με το θέμα της υψηλής θερμοκρασίας του board και του power supply γενικότερα. για να δούμε τι και αν θα απαντήσουν.


η συνέχεια εδώ

----------


## commando

Aυτα παθαινετε γιατι ποτε μα ποτε δεν με ακουτε και κανετε του κεφαλιου σας  ::   ::  
posting.php?mode=quote&f=19&p=538107



> απο μια πρωτη ματια που το βλεπω ειναι ελλατωματικο στο θεμα τροφοδοσιας αλλα ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης.





> σωστο και αυτο anyway με αυτους τους ιμιτασιον πυκνωτες κ μετασχηματιστη δεν βλεπω να την παλευει .Routerboard-alix forever..


Πεταχτε τα απο το παραθυρο,εκτος βεβαια και περιμενετε αλλο ενα χρονο μπας και κανουν κανα R&D και την παλεψουν την δουλεια...

----------


## acoul

από σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε στον κόμβο ozonet ένα RouterStation της Ubiquiti, από την παρτίδα που είχε φέρει το e-shop, στα λινκ: ozonet <--> tzortzis & ozonet <--> alexa


```
system type		: Atheros AR7161 rev 2 (id:0xaa)
machine			: Ubiquiti RouterStation
processor		: 0
cpu model		: MIPS 24Kc V7.4
BogoMIPS		: 452.19
wait instruction	: yes
microsecond timers	: yes
tlb_entries		: 16
extra interrupt vector	: yes
hardware watchpoint	: yes, count: 4, address/irw mask: [0x0000, 0x0fd8, 0x0430, 0x0398]
ASEs implemented	: mips16
shadow register sets	: 1
core			: 0
VCED exceptions		: not available
VCEI exceptions		: not available
```



```
           CPU0       
  2:          0            MIPS  cascade [AR71XX PCI]
  4:    6656083            MIPS  eth0
  5:      20061            MIPS  eth1
  6:          0            MIPS  cascade [AR71XX MISC]
  7:     765394            MIPS  timer
 10:          0     AR71XX MISC  cascade [AR71XX GPIO]
 11:          8     AR71XX MISC  serial
 32:    9661622     AR71XX PCI   wifi0
 33:    2143612     AR71XX PCI   wifi1

ERR:          0
```



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3298-8949"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.56 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:81:28:17   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=1/1  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3298-6696"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.68 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:70:5A   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=1/1  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=44/70  Signal level=-52 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6B:2D:68:E3  
          inet addr:10.2.19.221  Bcast:10.2.19.223  Mask:255.255.255.252
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:5262064 errors:0 dropped:5 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:3986682 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:916724450 (874.2 MiB)  TX bytes:3678173397 (3.4 GiB)

ath1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6B:2F:46:A7  
          inet addr:10.2.19.233  Bcast:10.2.19.235  Mask:255.255.255.252
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:720299 errors:0 dropped:125 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:890973 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:246695832 (235.2 MiB)  TX bytes:693658230 (661.5 MiB)
```



```
00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Wistron NeWeb Corp. DCMA-82 High Power WLAN 802.11a/b/g mini-PCI Module (Super A/G, eXtended Range, 400mW)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 32
	Memory at 10000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
	Kernel driver in use: ath_pci

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Wistron NeWeb Corp. DCMA-82 High Power WLAN 802.11a/b/g mini-PCI Module (Super A/G, eXtended Range, 400mW)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 33
	Memory at 10010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
	Kernel driver in use: ath_pci
```



```
Linux version 2.6.30 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.3 (GCC) ) #1 Fri Jun 12 08:29:10 EEST 2009
```



```
 07:15:59 up  7:16, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```

Μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει σταθερό. Να σημειωθεί ότι το πλαστικό κουτί στο οποίο αεροστεγώς στεγάζεται το RouterStation το χτυπάει αλύπητα όλη τη μέρα ο ήλιος !! το RS τροφοδοτείται μέσω PoE, μήκος καλωδίου 15 μέτρα στα 22V/3A από power supply της dell (για laptop).

----------


## acoul

μπήκε πριν από λίγο στην ταράτσα και το δεύτερο RouterStation στα λινκ με tsortzis & alexa. δείχνει να έχει την ίδια σταθερή συμπεριφορά με το πρώτο. όλα αυτά χωρίς καμία παρέμβαση στο board. από το σακουλάκι --> openwrt firmware made by ozonet και στην ταράτσα με PoE τροφοδοσία 22Volt/3A

αφιερωμένο σε όσους πιστεύουν και στηρίζουν το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό!

----------


## papashark

> αφιερωμένο σε όσους πιστεύουν και στηρίζουν το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό!


Τι σχέσει έχει άραγε το board με το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό ?

Αφού και στα RB βάζεις openWRT....

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αφιερωμένο σε όσους πιστεύουν και στηρίζουν το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό!
> 
> 
> Τι σχέσει έχει άραγε το board με το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό ?
> 
> Αφού και στα RB βάζεις openWRT....


sto rb βαζει openwrt για να ξεφευγει απο την καθημερινοτητα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

> από σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε στον κόμβο ozonet ένα RouterStation της Ubiquiti, από την παρτίδα που είχε φέρει το e-shop, στα λινκ: ozonet <--> tzortzis & ozonet <--> alexa
> .


 Ωραιος,καλορίζικο.
Καποιου ειδους bandwish test,εχει γίνει;

----------


## NetTraptor

routerstation refrigeration.JPG != cooling

Εκτός αν το έχεις βαλει στην συντήρηση... Το κόβω τόσο μάπα που και στην φορμόλη να το βάλεις δεν σώζετε  ::

----------


## papashark

> routerstation refrigeration.JPG != cooling
> 
> Εκτός αν το έχεις βαλει στην συντήρηση... Το κόβω τόσο μάπα που και στην φορμόλη να το βάλεις δεν σώζετε


Το φοβερό Ιωσήφ είναι ότι τα δικά του σύμφωνα με τον νόμο του Μέρφυ δεν θα χαλάσουν, και ποιος τον ακούει μετά...

----------


## NetTraptor

Τους έκανε ευχέλαιο με Open Sauce.  ::

----------


## acoul

οι δαίμονες του unix είναι με το μέρος μου  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> routerstation refrigeration.JPG != cooling
> 
> Εκτός αν το έχεις βαλει στην συντήρηση... Το κόβω τόσο μάπα που και στην φορμόλη να το βάλεις δεν σώζετε


Σε πειράζει το όνομα αρχείου ?? Αν σε πειράζει, να το αφήσω ετσι...!

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και το RS pro. Ξέρετε που μπορώ να το βρω στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## acoul

δεν έχουν βγει από το φούρνο ακόμη. πάντως και τα απλά για τα λεφτά τους μια χαρά είναι: 3 x mPCI & 2x100Mbit lan, 3 lan total ports.

----------


## acoul

Νέα χαρακτηριστικά για το RouterStation Pro:



> * Introducing RouterStation Pro In response to the outstanding demand for our initial RouterStation OEM platform, Ubiquiti Networks announces the RouterStation Pro. Breakthrough Price/Performance with a $79 USD MSRP.
> 
> * Features • 802.3af 48V compatible
> • Gigabit Ethernet Switch (4 ports)
> • 128MB RAM
> • 16MB Flash
> • USB 2.0 Support
> • SDIO Support
> • 680MHz CPU (Option to overclock to 800)
> ...


λιγότερη RAM 128Mb αντί 256Mb αλλά έχει, serial & usb port και power supply που υποστηρίζει μέχρι 48V. θα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα για overclock στα 800MHz ... για να δούμε. διαθεσιμότητα εδώ

----------


## pasific

και δεν μπορουσανε να βαλουνε και μια cf ?

----------


## acoul

> και δεν μπορουσανε να βαλουνε και μια cf ?


usb 2.0 δεν σου κάνει;  ::

----------


## geeksada

> Νέα χαρακτηριστικά για το RouterStation Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Introducing RouterStation Pro In response to the outstanding demand for our initial RouterStation OEM platform, Ubiquiti Networks announces the RouterStation Pro. Breakthrough Price/Performance with a $79 USD MSRP.
> 
> ...


Αν δεν κανω λαθος, ειχες ανεβασει ενα RouterStation στην ταρατσα σου, σωστα?
Πως παει, ζει ακομα? Ρωταω γιατι αν απλα ηταν ελλατωματικη παρτιδα του e-shop, το σκεφτομαι να παραγγειλω ενα.

----------


## pasific

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pasific
> 
> και δεν μπορουσανε να βαλουνε και μια cf ?
> 
> 
> usb 2.0 δεν σου κάνει;


θα μπορουσε να συναγωνιστει τα alix

----------


## chrismarine

η sdio τι είναι?

----------


## yorgos

> και δεν μπορουσανε να βαλουνε και μια cf ?


Αντί για CF έχουν βάλει SD! Ποιο φρέσκο πράμα! 
Και το RB433AH έτσι δεν είναι? Εξάλλου αυτά τα δύο είναι σαν δίδυμα αδέρφια είναι, μιάς και κατάγονται από το ίδιο ρεφερενς τις Atheros




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pasific
> 
> ...


Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι αν θα μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί το alix με το RS και όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## chrismarine

sd card τώρα το έπιασα !! έχει μια διαφορά από τα rb η ethernet ports λειτουργουν ως switch ,δεν ξέρω αν θα επηρέαζε αρνητικά την τοποθέτησή τους σε μια ταράτσα διασκορπισμένα

----------


## yorgos

Έχω την υποψία ότι και το RB switch έχει αλλά του έχουν κάνει κάποιο κόλπο grosso με vlan ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, και εμφανίζετε σαν ethernet  :: 
Εγώ το RS_Pro έχω βάλει στο μάτι, οπότε περιμένω να δώ τι θα γίνει με δαύτο!

@smarag
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το φέρεις στο μαγαζί σου, για το RS_Pro λέω? Άμα είναι να το ξέρουμε, να σε προτιμήσουμε!

----------


## acoul

αν είναι για 30 Ευρώ να στραφεί ο κόσμος στο openwrt τι να πω ... <-- όλα έχουν την τιμή τους  :: 

Edit: μόλις είδα ότι το RB433AH δεν έχει Gbit lan <-- ήτα για την Mikrotik ...

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ καλό ακούγεται. Θα έχει όμως καλύτερη ποιότητα από το απλό...;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ανυπομονώ να έρθει...

----------


## acoul

> As for me, RouterStation runs fine and CPU heatsink not seems to be excessively hot. However, I found that IC of built-in Ethernet switch (ADM6996) is getting quite hot. So hot that if I was designer of this PCB, I have to add small heatsink here as well to ensure stability in wide range of temperatures. Or even consider using another IC. I have no idea why Ethernet switch IC maintaining only one 100Mbps link have to be so hot. Other ICs of 100Mbps switches I seen were not so hot while maintaining just single 100Mbps link. I guess it adds up to overall heat dissipation quite much. And CPU and switch IC are unfortunately close enough to each other so they're heating same side of PCB together while another half of PCB is relatively cool (hint: if you're not going to fill all slots, it is a good idea to install wi-fi card(s) at "cool" half of board, away from CPU and switch). Well, anyway, I had no stability issues due to heat so far but I can admit that there is some things to improve in thermal design of PCB.





> [email protected]@ozonet:~# uptime
> 15:10:35 up 10 days, 15:10, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00




```
[email protected]@ozonet:~# cat /proc/interrupts 
           CPU0       
  2:          0            MIPS  cascade [AR71XX PCI]
  4:  338597607            MIPS  eth0
  5:      94488            MIPS  eth1
  6:          0            MIPS  cascade [AR71XX MISC]
  7:   29881267            MIPS  timer
 10:          0     AR71XX MISC  cascade [AR71XX GPIO]
 11:          8     AR71XX MISC  serial
 32:  317196785     AR71XX PCI   wifi0
 33:  250791094     AR71XX PCI   wifi1

ERR:          0
```

<-- οι πρωτιές δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημες <-- και το τέλος όμως κρύβει μια όλο δική του γοητεία !!

----------


## quam

Έχει βρει κανείς το routerstation pro κάτω από 80€ ?
Μαζί με τα μεταφορικά ....  ::

----------


## quam

....

----------


## papashark

> Έχει βρει κανείς το routerstation pro κάτω από 80€ ?
> Μαζί με τα μεταφορικά ....


πουλάει το eshop με 69€ και 150€ για ψύκτρες και ανεμιστήρες  ::   ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Έχει βρει κανείς το routerstation pro κάτω από 80€ ?
> Μαζί με τα μεταφορικά .... 
> 
> 
> πουλάει το eshop με 69€ και 150€ για ψύκτρες και ανεμιστήρες


Να φανταστώ ότι το γνωρίζεις γιατί έχεις βίτσιο με τις ψύκτρες του e-shop και σου πρότειναν ubiquity για να μην πάνε χαμένες  ::

----------


## homo

Τώρα τι γίνετε, έχετε βγάλει καμια άκρη?
Θέλω να πάρω το απλό routerstation από το e-wifi υπάρχουν ακόμα προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας?

----------


## trendy

Καλύτερα να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω και να πάρεις το PRO.

----------


## homo

Εντάξει το ξέρω, αλλά μιλάω για το απλό

----------


## Nikiforos

Οτι προβληματα υπήρξαν ήταν πριν πολυ πολυ καιρο! σε καποιες παρτιδες! πλεον δεν υπάρχει κανενα προβλημα! εχω εγώ το PRO και ολα καλα! παντως θα συμφωνησω και εγω δωσε κατι παραπανω και παρε το PRO! ειναι τοσο μικρη η διαφορα που δεν αξιζει να το συζητας καν! http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi-produc...ation-pro.html

----------


## GSF

σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και αν δεν με καλύψει να το πουλήσω πιο φτηνά (με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω δεν ξέρω τι πραγματικά παίζει) ... έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα πάει πολύ χαμένο.. τι άλλο χρειάζεται να πάρω μαζί για να μην πληρώνω μεταφορικά 2 φορές? καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας? ποιο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## christopher

Θα πρότεινα κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό: http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/5...er-supply.html .Το RS παίζει και με λιγότερα αλλά με αυτό θα είσαι 100% καλυμένος.

----------


## PALLiS

Το RS Pro μπορείς να το προμηθευτείς και από εδώ 
σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίσεις θεμα διαθεσιμότητας.

http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=124

Νέο κατάστημα, εξυπηρετικοί, και ότι λένε Άμεσα διαθέσιμο 
είναι πραγματικά άμεσα διαθέσιμο.

Με ετκίμηση,
PALLiS

----------


## GSF

> Θα πρότεινα κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό: http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/5...er-supply.html .Το RS παίζει και με λιγότερα αλλά με αυτό θα είσαι 100% καλυμένος.


το aerial ειναι αξιοπιστο? μου κάνει εντύπωση τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά απο τα άλλα. πόσες μέρες θέλει να στα στείλει?
αυτό που το συνδέω? (μπερδευτηκα :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## PALLiS

Και γιατι δεν προτιμάς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό POE;

Σαν και αυτό εδώ για παράδειγμα:
http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=123

Aν δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του RS Pro δουλεύει και με POE.

Οσο για την διαφορά τιμής είναι κάτω του κόστους, 
μιας και το προιόν είναι πλεον discontinued.

----------


## GSF

> Και γιατι δεν προτιμάς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό POE;
> 
> Σαν και αυτό εδώ για παράδειγμα:
> http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=123
> 
> Aν δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του RS Pro δουλεύει και με POE.
> 
> Οσο για την διαφορά τιμής είναι κάτω του κόστους, 
> μιας και το προιόν είναι πλεον discontinued.


μα POE θέλω εγώ... παίζουν ρόλο τα V? αν πάρω με παραπάνω δεν πειράζει όπως γράφει ο christofer ε??

----------


## PALLiS

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος θέλεις 48V PoE
σαν και αυτό εδώ δλδ

http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=312

Που είναι και της ίδιας εταιρίας.

----------


## GSF

> Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος θέλεις 48V PoE
> σαν και αυτό εδώ δλδ
> 
> http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=312
> 
> Που είναι και της ίδιας εταιρίας.


επειδή θέλω να τα παραγγείλω άμεσα αλλα δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη, θα χρειαστώ το RsPro, αυτο το POE 48v, και τι άλλο? λογικά δεν θα χρειαστεί και έναν adaptora να ξεχωρίσει το ρεύμα απο τα data?
εκτώς και αν ειναι έτσι οπότε δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο:

http://store.freenet-antennas.com.au...proSysRear.jpg



edit: οκ τα παρείγγειλα... άντε να δούμε  ::

----------


## trendy

Δε χρειάζεται να στα διαχωρίσει, απλώς πρέπει να το συνδέσεις στη wan πόρτα του rspro.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το aerial ειναι 100% αξιοπιστο εχω παρει εγω απο εκει, να πω για τα μηχανακια αυτα ειτε απλο ειτε Rspro ακομα και να μην το δουλεψεις για WIFI παντα μπορει κατι αλλο να κανει! γιατι πολυ απλα εχει openwrt δλδ linux και κανει παπαδες, πχ εγώ εχω πανω asterisk και τρεχω τηλεφωνικο κεντρο, υπάρχουν και καρτες minipci που ειναι για να εχεις θυρες FXS και FXO που εχουν τα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα και διαφορα αλλα VOIP μηχανηματα, τα λεω πληροφοριακα αυτα για να ξέρεις.
Οσον αφορα στο POE αν παρεις το RSpro εχει 1000αρι lan, αν δουλεψεις ομως με POE θες ειδικο τροφοδοτικο δεν περναει απο ολα τα 1000αρι lan! και στα 48V. 
Εγώ έχω αυτό : http://www.hellasdigital.gr/proxim-w...4301-4401.html
http://www.proxim.com/downloads/prod..._4401US_A4.pdf
αν βαλεις τα απλα που λενε παραπανω στo Rspro απλά ξεχνας το gigabit ethernet, δεν ξερω αν σε ενδιαφερει.
Δες εδω : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36532&page=4 κανουμε αναφορα στο θεμα του POE για gigabit ethernet (στο Rspro μονο το απλο δεν εχει).

Μια φωτο παραπανω που ειδα ειναι κουτι και εχει το Rspro μέσα, κανονικα σκετη πλακετα το πουλανε!

----------


## GSF

ενδιαφέρον τα παραπάνω, προς το παρόν πήρα απλό τροφοδοτικό και βλέπουμε... αύριο θα τα έχω και θα αρχίσω τις ετοιμασίες  ::

----------

